# Baby Crested Gecko Pic



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful Shot Mettle...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice indeed. I have a $450 Sony 12x zoom and the damn thing just sucks for indoor photos. Outdoor, great.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

great shot


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This was taken with my Nikon D50 dslr with the stock lense. I've still yet to get any better lenses for it. I should get some, however, in the coming months. The thing I like about my camera is that even though it's a low-end, discontinued dslr I can get whatever lenses I want now and then eventually just invest in a higher end body. And the lenses still work.

Thanks for the compliments, btw. Appreciated.


----------

